# Goat Meat?



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

How come I never hear about goat meat in dog food?

I think, now here is an animal that really cannot live grainfed - so need to eat brambles and brush which would be dragging nutrients from deep within the soil. 

I would imagine it as very good for free range in a setup where other free range animals still may feed on crops grown on depleted soils and , while far better than grain fed, may stll be lacking.

Just wondering. Given the amount of time I spend cleaning out brush I would have goats in a heartbeat if my HOA allowed it! My uncle used to have goats but they only drank the milk - don't think they ever ate them. I know they can be a curious animal.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I have clients that have a pig and goat farm...(just down the highway from me). I've never seen the pigs because they are housed inside. But, his goat heard is immense!! More than a hundred head, I'm sure. He uses Anatolian Shepherds to protect them from the mountain lions and coyotes. I believe people buy live goats from him and slaughter them themselves. I couldn't do it...
I will find out if he sells meat, I don't think so. 

There is also and Ostrich farm nearby that sells eggs and meat, but I haven't looked into that, because it is such a tourist trap. lol  I thought I'd add that the Ostriches don't need the protection of a livestock guardian, because they are so fierce no predator will attempt to eat them!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Its incredibly hard to raise goats!!! They are escape artists. The barn I used to work at had goats in the horse pastures constantly.. They belonged to some people down the road. They would escape the fences, and then go through the live wire of the horse pastures to join them. 

I've bought and fed goat meat before, but its so expensive that its only an occasional treat.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I love goats!!!! My mom used to raise them. But she said you had to be careful cause they could scare to death easily. I miss living in the country and having all the animals around.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I wish there was more goat available too - I think it's a great source of super lean, healthy protein. 

Growing up we had a couple goats and they weren't hard to keep. To be honest if I had property I would be growing a lot of my own dog and human food.

Admittedly I can't stand the way goats smell - especially the males. I was young but I seem to remember the male urinating on himself near his mouth. Gross. 

I still can't eat goat cheese because, to me, it tastes the same way a goat smells. Lamb too - tastes like the lambs used to smell. Makes me insta-gag. I'd rather clean up explosive diarrhea.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I like goat cheese but not goat milk but I have only had raw farm goat milk....and I love raw cows milk of course the milk is flavored by what they eat so that could be some of it. I have never had goat meat. Have had rabbit and did not care for it but I would raise that if I had room! They are efficient as chickens I believe.


----------

